# Solved: iPod Touch & Windows 8



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I hope somebody can help.

I use Windows 8 and also have an Apple iPod Touch.

Everything has been working fine.

Today I have put some more CD;s onto iTunes, connected my iPod Touch with the USB cable and it doesn't connect to iTunes!

It is showing in Exploer and also makes the sound when I connect it but it doesn't connect to iTunes.

Anybody have any ideas what I can try?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi,

See if any of the steps here listed by Apple help: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1363


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> See if any of the steps here listed by Apple help: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1363


Thanks

I had to un-install iTunes and re-install it.

It's now working fine.

Strange though as I've not changed anything with iTunes so don't know why my iPod wouldn't connect.

Dave


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome

I've noticed a lot of people having issues with iTunes lately. I think their last update really screwed things up.


----------

